# Replica watches



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Can anybody recommend a web-site for replica watches?

I've just dropped my watch and it appears to have packed up so think I may need to replace it.

I'm looking on spending around £100 as at the end of the day, I just want it to tell the time reasonably accurately (and lets face it, a £5 casio can do that), and look reasonably interesting (which casio doesn't do).


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi Dash,

I am a watch lover. I prefer to buy a quartz watch like Tissot, Hamilton, Certina... before a replica watch at same price. Just my opinion 

Can't recommend any, sorry.

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I just got a nice TW Steel Renault F1 watch fron Amazon reduced from £325 to £168


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

To be honest, this is the first time I will be buying a watch since a teenager as this one was a present and has lasted yonks.

I didn't realise you could get nice watches that weren't super expensive.

So - let me revise my question - recommendations for watches around the fifty to hundred pound mark. I like metal bracelet, analogue/chronograph with complex looking backgrounds and things - i.e. detail. The TW F1 looks nice, although I think I prefer something more complicated looking (although not actually complicated...) and less yellow


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/sale/p ... %20Preview

Some cracking watches here- really good customer service as well


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dash said:


> To be honest, this is the first time I will be buying a watch since a teenager as this one was a present and has lasted yonks.
> 
> I didn't realise you could get nice watches that weren't super expensive.
> 
> So - let me revise my question - recommendations for watches around the fifty to hundred pound mark. I like metal bracelet, analogue/chronograph with complex looking backgrounds and things - i.e. detail. The TW F1 looks nice, although I think I prefer something more complicated looking (although not actually complicated...) and less yellow


Are you looking at the right one there are a few and the one I got has a chonograph as for less yellow well if you have no taste you cant blame me :wink: :lol:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

These guys ?

http://www.replicacafe.com/

Never used them , so buyer beware.

There are fakes and there are replicas. There are high end replica Rolexes being made in China which will cost you a 4 figure sum and have fooled authorised Rolex dealers. The internal self winding mechanisms are copied down to the last detail as is the metalurgical mix of the gold and metal alloys.

TJS


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a replica Panerai that I would let you have for £100 delivered


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

What about this? http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/citizen ... os-1106233


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Citizen one looks good, but the more I stare at those breitling replicas the more I want one...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I had two replica watches from these guys a couple of years ago.

http://diamondreplicawatches.ru/

Both were Lange and Sohne replicas and were pretty good. the more complicated flyback datograph failed due to a button coming off the side  The simpler moonphase watch is still going. I cant afford a £100000 real one :wink:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Must admit one of the Yacht Masters is looking very appealing.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the NaviTimers I have a soft-spot for. I think I may have found an alternative more budget brand that looks fairly similar though. Just trying to find somewhere with stock.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have you tried Rotary?

http://www.rotarywatches.com/en/the-rot ... ches/gents


----------



## quattrouble (Sep 19, 2011)

replica = a no no..

I used to sell them, dont do it.

go for a original one of these:

Guess
TW Steel
Seiko
Diesel
D&G
Armani
Hugo Boss
Michael Kors
Fossil
etc.

they have them in alot of prices and styles. they are good quality with warranty etc.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

quattrouble said:


> replica = a no no..
> 
> I used to sell them, dont do it.


What don't you like about them?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

THe Armani Dress watch I had (genuine) rusted. I wore it a total of maybe 4 times and when it stopped ticking, took it to get the battery replaced.

When they opened it up, the whole of he inner workings were rusty. It was out of its 1 year warranty and to send off to be checked was £80 - a new watch was only £100. So I never bothered.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I took my watch to the watch shop and they fixed it. Only for it to be half an-hour ahead by the afternoon and the second hand jammed between 58 and 59.

As I have already confessed, I've got a soft spot for Breitlings. Especially the deep-dish thing going on with the face (just like my wheels eh?)...
















So, for sixty quid, I have found this which whilst not as prestigious is genuine and comes with a 2 year guarantee:









I feel Sekonda might be wipe for copyright infringements by Breitling, but hey...

I'd like to thank you all for your thoughts and advice.


----------



## quattrouble (Sep 19, 2011)

Replicas are made to sell by looking like something far more valuable than they are. They are seldom made for quality, carry no warranty, are made from cheap parts and are usually not worth repairing. They are basically overpriced disposable products, so are a poor value for your money.

Those that choose cheap replicas to try to impress others that they have a real luxury watch are using falsehoods to represent themselves. So that makes people wonder what else about how you represent yourself is false.
Choosing replica watches shows the world that you are willing to support unethical and illegal businesses--not giving a care about the ethics and legalities involved if they get in the way of getting something that you want cheaply.

Especially where someone unknowingly buys a fake, they show themselves to be easily deceived and someone that throws caution to the winds trying to get a super deal on an expensive item.

Certainly there are no clubs for owners of fakes. No comraderie among fellow owners. No sharing of tips, tricks and performance issues. No assistance with operation, warranty or repair issues. Fake buyers are on their own with nobody to care, nobody to help and nobody to compliment or encourage them--except for the occasional person you might encounter that doesn't know enough about watches to realize you are trying to 'impress' them with a cheap counterfeit.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

quattrouble said:


> Certainly there are no clubs for owners of fakes. No comraderie among fellow owners. No sharing of tips, tricks and performance issues. No assistance with operation, warranty or repair issues. Fake buyers are on their own with nobody to care, nobody to help and nobody to compliment or encourage them--except for the occasional person you might encounter that doesn't know enough about watches to realize you are trying to 'impress' them with a cheap counterfeit.


But you pay a tiny fraction of the price of the original, so I doubt you care that you're missing out on any 'camaraderie' (although I have a couple of Tags and so far no other Tag wearers have tried to make friends with me). I'd also say the opposite is true regarding trying to impress people - everyone I know with a fake or replica watch happily admits it (they find it amusing) whereas the people with expensive originals generally want everyone to be impressed.


----------



## quattrouble (Sep 19, 2011)

Spandex said:


> quattrouble said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly there are no clubs for owners of fakes. No comraderie among fellow owners. No sharing of tips, tricks and performance issues. No assistance with operation, warranty or repair issues. Fake buyers are on their own with nobody to care, nobody to help and nobody to compliment or encourage them--except for the occasional person you might encounter that doesn't know enough about watches to realize you are trying to 'impress' them with a cheap counterfeit.
> ...


The whole point of having a watch is for viewing the time.
Besides this, people like to 'invest' in a nice watch for quality and looks.

If you only care about looks, then go for the replica, but don't expect quality (not waterproof, material very cheap etc.).
Sooner or later it will break and you end up buying another replica.. when you could have bought an original of the brands I stated (which are very good looking too and have well known names, if thats what you care about).

I stopped selling the replicas because of the unreliability.. from the 20 watches I sold every week, I got 20+ back each month..


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a good rolex and tag monaco, i would never buy a replica, but you have to think for a rolex service it costs alot more that these disposable replicas cost to buy (x2)....which in these cash poor times kinda make sense!


----------



## quattrouble (Sep 19, 2011)

chrishumes said:


> I have a good rolex and tag monaco, i would never buy a replica, but you have to think for a rolex service it costs alot more that these disposable replicas cost to buy (x2)....which in these cash poor times kinda make sense!


why buy a replica rolex if you can buy an original armani for same price or little more?


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry mate, i meant i had the real deals not replicas


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I know a few people with replicas, and whilst I agree they can be poor quality, when you're paying fifty quid and up for a replica then they tend to be just as any other fifty quid watch. Perfectly acceptable and accurate (Quartz is a wonder).

The trade off is that you cannot guarantee it, so you're gambling fifty quid on the change of getting a decent looking watch, but if it fails, is crap or you never get it then you've lost your money. Five grand will guarantee that. I'm not sure many people thousands for a watch if they just want something that looks nice and tells the time - those prices tend to be reserved for collectors or just silly rich folk.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Saying that dash, you cannot get a decent rolex these days for less than 3k. and these watches are not really investments at that price


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PS - My genuine Breitling gains a lot of time.

Whereas the Rotary I bought is spot on. :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just had a thought that's completely left of field.

How about a latest generation iPod Nano?

You can wear it as a watch and they already have 18 different faces to choose from.










http://www.apple.com/uk/ipodnano/featur ... lock-faces


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I did not know that - the other way I was thinking was a digital watch, but displays an analogue image on a high-res digital display (not these low-res lcd things we often see in watches). But I couldn't find a decent one - that would have done it.

Still, watch bought now. Old watch sparked into life, so girlfriend is confiscating the new one until my birthday in August


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I have a digital Phosphor curved e ink digital with the leather strap. various options to display the time and date plus you can reverse the display colour

http://www.phosphorwatches.com/v/site_p ... atches.asp


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

keep it simple http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keyw ... miwsrrcy_b


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol:

Wait... £54 for a Mickey Mouse watch. Pfffft! :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wait... £54 for a Mickey Mouse watch. Pfffft! :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Dash said:


> Well I took my watch to the watch shop and they fixed it. Only for it to be half an-hour ahead by the afternoon and the second hand jammed between 58 and 59.
> 
> As I have already confessed, I've got a soft spot for Breitlings. Especially the deep-dish thing going on with the face (just like my wheels eh?)...
> 
> ...


The Breitling Montbrillant in the pic is the same as the one i just bought except mine has a white face & gold hands, really like it!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I got the Sekonda yesterday, and at 44mm it's very big on my feeble girlie wrists. Does look a little blingy at that size - I have to decide whether I can live with that or not.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

TJS said:


> I have a digital Phosphor curved e ink digital with the leather strap. various options to display the time and date plus you can reverse the display colour
> 
> http://www.phosphorwatches.com/v/site_p ... atches.asp


Good spot, new technology on an old idea, love it.



BrianR said:


> keep it simple http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keyw ... miwsrrcy_b


Ah, but I've already had one of those


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

quattrouble said:


> Replicas are made to sell by looking like something far more valuable than they are. They are seldom made for quality, carry no warranty, are made from cheap parts and are usually not worth repairing. They are basically overpriced disposable products, so are a poor value for your money.
> 
> Those that choose cheap replicas to try to impress others that they have a real luxury watch are using falsehoods to represent themselves. So that makes people wonder what else about how you represent yourself is false.
> Choosing replica watches shows the world that you are willing to support unethical and illegal businesses--not giving a care about the ethics and legalities involved if they get in the way of getting something that you want cheaply.
> ...


Yet you used to sell them :?

Charlie


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like more of an issue with the people that buy them than the watches themselves.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought a Rolex in Turkey a few years back.

It turned my wrist green, last time I shall ever buy a Rolex.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

I have had a rotary watch for over 20 years and its still going strong


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Laurence Watson said:


> I bought a Rolex in Turkey a few years back.
> It turned my wrist green, last time I shall ever buy a Rolex.
> [smiley=book2.gif]


do you mean "last time I shall ever buy a cheap copy rolex watch in turkey" ? :wink: :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Laurence Watson said:


> I bought a Rolex in Turkey a few years back.
> It turned my wrist green, last time I shall ever buy a Rolex.
> [smiley=book2.gif]


do you mean "last time I shall ever buy a cheap copy rolex watch in turkey" ? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I like mine! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jorg-Gray-JG146 ... 27&sr=1-14

Simple, easy to read and not too expensive.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's hardly a frugal purchase though!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

After owning 2 replica tag watches for a couple of years i eventually succombed yesterday and bought a real one 1 And i have to say while i liked my replicas nothing compres to the real thing, I know the price difference is huge but always wanted a nice watch and thought why not.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> After owning 2 replica tag watches for a couple of years i eventually succombed yesterday and bought a real one 1 And i have to say while i liked my replicas nothing compres to the real thing, I know the price difference is huge but always wanted a nice watch and thought why not.


Nice. Where did you get the replicas from?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

malstt said:


> After owning 2 replica tag watches for a couple of years i eventually succombed yesterday and bought a real one 1 And i have to say while i liked my replicas nothing compres to the real thing, I know the price difference is huge but always wanted a nice watch and thought why not.


I had a replica breitling, bought to see if i liked the watch but it was too big for my wrist and never wore it again...bought the Montbrillant at christmas with the 38mm face instead from Ernest & Jones at a good price.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Does replica = counterfeit? Or am I missing something.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I would never buy a Rep or fake just a load of crap. If you want something that looks like the expensive watches then buy a Homage there are plenty about. Another road to take is a established name such as Tissot, Rotary and the like, good value for money pieces. I have four nice watches two of them 5K apiece bought simply because they are works of art, 384 pieces hand built beating at 36000 bpm and manually keeping time to within 1/10 of a second when measuring


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes - but I think people tend to use replica for something that is openly fake, where counterfeit being passed off as legit.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Dash said:


> Yes - but I think people tend to use replica for something that is openly fake, where counterfeit being passed off as legit.


so the same thing. Copying someone's IPR.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

WozzaTT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > After owning 2 replica tag watches for a couple of years i eventually succombed yesterday and bought a real one 1 And i have to say while i liked my replicas nothing compres to the real thing, I know the price difference is huge but always wanted a nice watch and thought why not.
> ...


I got one replica off a forum member on here and got the other one from replica house. They are both decent quality.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Dash said:


> Yes - but I think people tend to use replica for something that is openly fake, where counterfeit being passed off as legit.


Agreed. I've been toying with the idea of getting a replica to see what the watch is like to wear on a day to day basis before potentially shelling out a lot of money on the real thing.

For example, a lot of the chunkier watches look like they may be a problem with double cuffs on work shirts.

Anyone know if replica watches pretty much match the original in terms of weight?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Agreed. I've been toying with the idea of getting a replica to see what the watch is like to wear on a day to day basis before potentially shelling out a lot of money on the real thing.

For example, a lot of the chunkier watches look like they may be a problem with double cuffs on work shirts.

Anyone know if replica watches pretty much match the original in terms of weight?[/quote]

Wozza
The size and thickness is spot on with fakes replicas might not be so,but would not be far away


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

This thread seems to suggest that it depends on where you get them from. You might get one that looks and feels identical to the original. You might even get one that is more reliable than the original (due to the use of quartz instead of fancy stuff).

Although just for trying them on, you could probably just wonder into a high-street jewellers and try on a chunky watch.

The one I've bought is pretty huge, and I have really feeble wrists - but once I had taken out the extra links it looked fine on.

Didn't think of how well it would work with double-cuffs, but I tend to have plenty of room there too!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

My replica tag is the same weight as my real one, but as said earlier it depends on the replica. Replica watches are graded with A grade being poor and a AAA being a exact copy in every respect. The cost of the replica varies dramatically depending on the grade.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Mal, hows things? can you still get a replica Timex :?:


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

I have had a few replicas in my time :roll: However now I have an Omega Seamaster planet ocean, given to me as a gift from my brother.

All those people saying this that and the other for those that choose to wear a replica / fake watch... is it really that different to the replica / fake QuattroSport wheels i have on my car?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I have just ordered this in black

http://thewatchstore.info/Omega%20Seama ... matic.html

Very highly rated seller with huge + feedback from one of my sites


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

j8keith said:


> Hi Mal, hows things? can you still get a replica Timex :?:


Hi Keith, im fine thanks and i dont think you can. :lol:


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> I have just ordered this in black
> 
> http://thewatchstore.info/Omega%20Seama ... matic.html
> 
> Very highly rated seller with huge + feedback from one of my sites


how much are you getting charged for that?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> I have just ordered this in black
> 
> http://thewatchstore.info/Omega%20Seama ... matic.html
> 
> Very highly rated seller with huge + feedback from one of my sites


I have the 45mm in Orange in my collection, and its real.


----------

